# Investing in overseas markets with e-trade



## imajica (10 December 2006)

was just wondering is there any way of investing in overseas shares through the e-trade site?   was looking to invest in a few promising stocks on the TSX and have no idea how to do this through the e-trade system. is it possible?

thanks for any comments


----------



## Realist (13 December 2006)

Phone them up mate!!     

I use a US based E-trade account for my US investments though.

It may just suit me nicely when I sell tax wise, but we'll keep that quiet eh?


----------

